# die hard



## marine57

j'ai un problème, comment traduisez-vous :
"reputations, wheter true or false, die hard, anf for some reason a bad reputation dies hardest of all".
Merci


----------



## Nicomon

marine57 said:


> j'ai un problème, comment traduisez-vous :
> "reputations, wheter true or false, die hard, anf for some reason a bad reputation dies hardest of all".
> Merci


¸
Bonjour,

"die hard" veut dire ici (littéralement)  "ont la vie dure". 

"_Vraies ou fausses, les réputations "ont la vie dure", et pour une raison obscure, les mauvaises réputations "ont la vie encore plus dure"._ 

Il faut sans doute remplacer "ont la vie dure" par une expression moins calquée.  Je cherche...


----------



## Aoyama

_"ont la vie dure", c'est très bien , le jeu de mots qui suit colle aussi très bien ._


----------



## marine57

J'ai traduit : "reputations, wheter true or false, die hard, and for some reason a bad reputation dies hardest of all"
Par:
"Les opinions , qu’elles soient vraies ou fausses, ont la vie dure, et pour une raison ou pour une autre, tous les plus petits changements ont une mauvaise réputation."
 
Quabd pensez-vous ? Aidez moi svp


----------



## watergirl

So if "avoir la vie dure" means  "to have a long life" (I'm assuming "dure" in the sense of "duration" right?) how would you say "to have a rough life"?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## RuK

to have a rough life is "avoir la vie dure" too. It's context. I expect "avoir la vie dure" in the sense of "are long-lived" comes from durée.


----------



## watergirl

Thanks Ruk.


----------



## RuK

je dirais "qu"elles soient exacte ou pas, les réputations durent longtemps; et il se trouve que les mauvaises réputations sont les plus durables" 

pourquoi ne pas se servir de réputation?


----------



## carolineR

La réputation, qu’elle soit bonne ou mauvaise, a la vie dure, et pour une raison ou pour une autre, c'est la mauvaise réputation qui mettra toujours le plus de temps à mourir


----------



## rsweet

Okay, I'm a bit confused here. I understand "avoir la vie dure" as "avoir la vie difficile." I understand that "dure" has some relationship to "durée," but I would translate "die hard" more like ""Vraies ou fausses, les réputations "ne meurent pas facilement . . . ."


----------



## RuK

"avoir la vie dure" means "have a rough life" but also means "is hard to kill".


----------



## rsweet

Merci, RuK !


----------



## Cath.S.

Yes, Ruk, since *dure *means *résistante *here.
Similarly, we say :
dur à la tâche = très travailleur.

I would also have translated like Nicomon.


----------



## RuK

Oh, much better!


----------



## marine57

" les opinions, qu'elles soient vraie  ou non,   ne changent pas; et il se trouve que les mauvaises réputations sont les plus durablesde toutes ».
Et cette traduction?


----------



## RuK

Honnêtement, si je peux me permettre, la version de CarolineR me semble coller mieux au texte.


----------



## Cath.S.

My twy 

_Les réputations, méritées ou non, ont la vie dure. Pour une raison ou pour une autre, les mauvaises réputations sont les plus coriaces._


----------



## KLeM

marine57 said:


> Quabd pensez-vous ? Aidez moi svp



I know i'm being out of the scope of the thread, and that it was probably a typo Marine made, but i think it might be of help for non-natives...

Quand pensez-vous ? 
Qu'en pensez-vous ? 


As for the translation thing, egueule's is the one which sounds the best to my humble French ear


----------



## la grive solitaire

Nicomon said:


> ¸
> Bonjour,
> 
> "die hard" veut dire ici (littéralement) "ont la vie dure".
> 
> "_Vraies ou fausses, les réputations "ont la vie dure", et pour une raison obscure, les mauvaises réputations "ont la vie encore plus dure"._
> 
> Il faut sans doute remplacer "ont la vie dure" par une expression moins calquée. Je cherche...


 
Hi Nicomon,

There seems to be a misunderstanding of the expression, _to die hard_. (The full expression is _to die a hard death_. )

_Reputations die hard_ doesn't mean that reputations have a hard life (ont la vie dure). It means that once people have formed an idea about who someone is (a "reputation") , it is extremely difficult to change it, to make their idea of the person "die", whether their perception is true or false. And that for some obscure reason, when people have bad ideas about someone (that he/she has a "bad reputation"), those ideas are the hardest of all to change or make "die".


----------



## Cath.S.

la grive solitaire said:


> Hi Nicomon,
> 
> There seems to be a misunderstanding of the expression, _to die hard_. (The full expression is _to die a hard death_. )
> 
> _Reputations die hard_ doesn't mean that reputations have a hard life (ont la vie dure). It means that once people have formed an idea about who someone is (a "reputation") , it is extremely difficult to change it, to make their idea of the person "die", whether their perception is true or false. And that for some obscure reason, when people have bad ideas about someone (that he/she has a "bad reputation"), those ideas are the hardest of all to change or make "die".


LGS, Nicomon got the meaning right and _avoir la vie dure does_ not mean to have a hard life here. Please read the whole thread.
Avoir la vie dure is an idiom that means exactly the same as die hard => be difficult to defeat.
I think there might be a confusion with _*mener la vie dure* à quelqu'un_ = to give someone a hard time.


----------



## edwingill

la grive solitaire said:


> Hi Nicomon,
> 
> There seems to be a misunderstanding of the expression, _to die hard_. (The full expression is _to die a hard death_. )
> 
> _Reputations die hard_ doesn't mean that reputations have a hard life (ont la vie dure). It means that once people have formed an idea about who someone is (a "reputation") , it is extremely difficult to change it, to make their idea of the person "die", whether their perception is true or false. And that for some obscure reason, when people have bad ideas about someone (that he/she has a "bad reputation"), those ideas are the hardest of all to change or make "die".


I agree with you might *se perdent pas facilement *work?


----------



## Aoyama

_*les mauvaises réputations sont les plus coriaces* _ou _les mauvaises réputations sont les plus longues à s'éteindre / celles qui prennent le plus de temps à s'effacer._


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> My twy
> 
> _Les réputations, méritées ou non, ont la vie dure. Pour une raison ou pour une autre, les mauvaises réputations sont les plus coriaces._


 
Oh! Je ne l'avais pas vue celle-là. Comme dirait l'autre, "je vote pour"


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> _*les mauvaises réputations sont les plus coriaces* _ou _les mauvaises réputations sont les plus longues à s'éteindre / celles qui prennent le plus de temps à s'effacer._


 
Peut-être aussi... *tenaces*?  Je préfère un seul mot.


----------



## Aoyama

*Tenaces* c'est très bien .


----------



## Cath.S.

_Tenace _est bien aussi, cependant je préfère_ coriace_ à cause du côté  charnel, « dur à cuire ».


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> _Tenace _est bien aussi, cependant je préfère_ coriace_ à cause du côté charnel, « dur à cuire ».


 
Coriace en parlant d'une personne obstinée ou résistante à toute épreuve (et bien sûr, d'une viande pas très tendre)... oui.  Mais une réputation dure à cuire   Je ne suis pas convaincue. Je préfère tenace ou encore * vivace*. Pour faire une suite logique avec vie dure.  
 
[Figuré] Qui est difficile à détruire, à éliminer. Des préjugés vivaces. Une peur vivace.


----------



## Cath.S.

> Mais une réputation dure à cuire


Nico, je n'ai jamais proposé _dur à cuire_  comme _traduction_, je l'ai cité en tant que simple _connotation_.

_Coriace_ :
_Au fig. _[En parlant d'un homme, d'un trait de caractère] Tenace, inflexible; qui présente une grande obstination. 
Source TLFi

Oui, oui, comme votre servante !


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> Nico, je n'ai jamais proposé _dur à cuire_ comme _traduction_, je l'ai cité en tant que simple _connotation_.
> 
> _Coriace_ :
> _Au fig. _[En parlant d'un homme, d'un trait de caractère] Tenace, inflexible; qui présente une grande obstination.
> Source TLFi
> 
> Oui, oui, comme votre servante !


Justement, en parlant d'un homme ou d'un trait de caractère - comme je l'ai dit d'ailleurs - une personne obstinée. Et j'ai bien compris que tu ne proposais pas _dur à cuire_ comme traduction  Je conçois simplement mal qu'une réputation puisse être coriace ou inflexible. L'homme, ou la femme qui détient ladite réputation, méritée ou non, ... oui. 


Votre servante est tout aussi coriace! Et compte 10ans de plus de "pratique" au jeu de l'obstination.


----------



## Lennybarr80

Hello,

Vraies ou fausses, les réputations _perdures _et pour une raison obscure, les mauvaises réputations _sont les plus tenaces._


----------



## viera

egueule said:


> My twy
> 
> _Les réputations, méritées ou non, ont la vie dure. Pour une raison ou pour une autre, les mauvaises réputations sont les plus coriaces._


J'ajoute ma voix à celles des personnes de discernement qui ont voté pour.

De toute façon, les adjectifs "vraie et fausse" me semblent mal choisis pour qualifier une réputation.

Petit rectificatif pour Lenny : Vraies ou fausses, les réputations _perdur*ent* _et...


----------

